

Show HN: Getting Warmer! A POC for providing visual cues for password inputs - okal
https://okal.github.io/getting-warmer/

======
qmaxquique
This idea looks similar to the Lotus Notes login. You can also use more
recognizable images. That can help a lot to remember a password by graphic
association.

